
Please don’t organize ‘fun’ activities at hackathons - sathishvj
https://medium.com/@sathishvj/please-dont-organize-fun-activities-at-hackathons-a3333f0bbc2c#.d19pnnape
======
yc-kraln
Please don't organize corporate 'hackathons', as they are spec work of the
worst caliber and are exploitative. More info @
[http://www.nospec.com](http://www.nospec.com)

~~~
snowwrestler
Depends on the terms of the hackathon. If the terms clearly state that the
participants fully own all the IP they develop during the contest, then it's
not exploitative spec work.

Why would a company run such a hackathon? To find talent. To make a PR splash
about something. To deliver an audience for a partner. To generate ideas.
There are lots of reasons.

~~~
infogulch
To encourage use of some API that they provide.

------
stuaxo
Remember conversation at {mobile games company} - they were keen to have
people come in and write games on their own time, but only if they owned them.

\- Whats the point I asked, I already know a bunch of artists and programmers
(indeed work with some) - if we can't own the IP ourselves ? - Would be just
doing extra work for someone else.

